# Blessing's ligaments are GONE!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Blessing's ligaments have finally disappeared. Her udder is getting bigger too! I can hardly stand the wait!  She's my baby, along with her dam Rose. Blessing was born here in July 2006 and was SPOILED! 

I can't wait! PRAY for a doeling please!!! I really need a Zeus daughter and if Blessing doesn't give me one then all I have left is Contredanse.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck! I just went to your webpage to look at her. She is pretty - but I can't wait to see what comes from Contredanse - she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Put the coffee on- and don't forget to put the camera in the kidding kit-lol. Good luck to both of you- just think doeling doeling doeling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo yes I hope she has a doeling for you!!!!! Oh this will be a long wait for us if she doesn't kid by tomorrow. I am so excited for you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Blessing is so pretty, she just HAS to give you a doeling as pretty as she is!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well her ligaments are now gone!!! Udder is getting bigger. I don't really expect any "action" till tomorrow though. She's doing great though! She'll be in her stall later and I'll be watching her till I go to bed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I had "predicted" she would hold out til Thursday.....I'm off tomorrow so I guess I won't be going to bed til you do Ashley!! Nimue proved me wrong by one day, so I guess Blessing will too!! ( I'll be drinking lots of coffee for you!!!)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Haha She's a little more restless tonight than last night. She's not laying down much in comparison. She's antsy moving around. Haven't noticed much though.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

How exciting more babies on the way.I hope your blessed with little doelings.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds close!! Good luck! Crossing my fingers for does :wink:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

woohoo!!! Hoping for a doeling!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She now has some discharge. That typical prebirth discharge. I haven't noticed contractions but I haven't been staring at her on the camera either. I went down to plug up the baby monitor and refill her hay rack and that's when I saw the discharge.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I Can't WAIT to see that kid!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm gonna figure between midnight and 2am. Sounds like she's making some progress.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Girl, you are gonna have me up late tonight!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like Blessing may keep you up tonight Ashley!!!
I am wishing the best for you and Blessing...lots and lots of HEALTHY babies! Good luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear another one giving you signs this late at night! When will they learn to hold off till morninig! I hope you aren't having the cold weather we are having! BRRRR


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, checking in before I go to bed...was up at 4 this morning to be at work...got a good bit of snow and ice and had to get moving early....hope she is doing well and theres kids on the ground soon! Coffee wasn't doin' it for me anymore! LOL. Hope you can get some rest Ashley.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We have a baby! Born around 6:30am.... http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=1025


----------

